# Wonder Woman 1984: Sketches by Hans Zimmer



## Peter Satera (Feb 5, 2021)

Just released today, so thought I'd share. I love 80s synths, so really enjoying the first few minutes so far. Sounds very different to what was in the film.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 5, 2021)

indeed. I really love the track called Love. Not really synthy or 80's vibe, but a beautiful lyrical and emotional track. I don't remember if it was in the movie or the soundtrack in some form or another, but I'm glad they released that one.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Feb 7, 2021)

Loved this album. Especially the track '84. @Rctec was the orchestra in the album programmed?


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2021)

1) It's really cool, and 2) we spend way too much time worrying about reality in our mockups. It's the mood and the expression that's more important.


----------



## Rctec (Feb 7, 2021)

S R Krishnan said:


> Loved this album. Especially the track '84. @Rctec was the orchestra in the album programmed?


It’s all programmed...


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 7, 2021)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 7, 2021)

"Idk, sounds kinda synthy to me..."


----------



## Consona (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry to be a forum nazi , but we have HZ WW84 threads already, here's the most populated one: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/wonder-woman-1984-superhans-returns.74323/ 




Rctec said:


> It’s all programmed...


Hand the midi over and no one gets hurt!










I hope Alan Meyerson makes another WW mixing tutorial.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Feb 7, 2021)

Rctec said:


> It’s all programmed...


Thank you so much @Rctec for sharing!


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 7, 2021)

Consona said:


> Sorry to be a forum nazi , but we have HZ WW84 threads already, here's the most populated one: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/wonder-woman-1984-superhans-returns.74323/


Sorry, I looked for the sketch thread. And didn't see this buried, looks like it was made back in 2018 and only two pages with a few people posting last year. Dark Phoenix and Xperiments are separate threads too.

They are separate releases, but if you're a mod feel free to merge/delete if it's an issue.


----------



## Consona (Feb 7, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> Sorry, I looked for the sketch thread. And didn't see this buried, looks like it was made back in 2018 and only two pages with a few people posting last year. Dark Phoenix and Xperiments are separate threads too.
> 
> They are separate releases, but if you're a mod feel free to merge/delete if it's an issue.


Yea, no problem. Sorry, it's my kink, feeling the need for all the topics to be cleanly categorized with as little redundancy as possible.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 7, 2021)

Yeah sounds alright, I reckon he'll get the gig


----------



## Guffy (Feb 7, 2021)

José Herring said:


> 1) It's really cool, and 2) we spend way too much time worrying about reality in our mockups. It's the mood and the expression that's more important.


I'd argue that it kinda depends what style you're writing in. For something Williams-esque, or at least purely orchestral, realism plays a bigger role. At least for me. 
But the writing is certainly the most important part for sure. 
It just takes it to that next level if you can nail the realism part as well, at least if it's not being recorded live later.
Maybe i'm just a nerd though, who knows


----------



## ScarletJerry (Feb 7, 2021)

A nice soundtrack - a forgetful movie.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 7, 2021)

@Rctec Are these tracks you ran past the director early on, maybe were part of an early cut of the film, maybe just sketches off ideas discussed pre-edit? Just kind of curious about the process and how you went from these to the final versions in the film. Was it like, “Hey Patty. The openening sequence is going to sound like this, but with choir?“ (If you don’t mind answering....) BTW, “In Love” is an incredible track. All of them are really!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 8, 2021)

I really like the 7 time signature. Was there any reason for this dramatically, or was it just a creative decision? (haven't seen the movie yet)


----------



## Troels Folmann (Feb 8, 2021)

I love these sketchbooks. I still listen to the one from Superman. They bring me closer to the origin of thinking and to me this one is almost a tour de force of greatest hits. I always had a weak spot for 7/8 and for the Hannibal soundtrack and notice a couple of nods here and there. WW84 is a gorgeous, bubbly score. Bringing fresh blood to the fanfare tradition. No one else does it better.


----------



## Inventio (Feb 8, 2021)

Rctec said:


> It’s all programmed...


I like how in the track 'In Love' you sustain long lines cantabili with your strings, without excessive vibrato. Respect to your writing and to your samples, Hans.


----------



## Consona (Feb 12, 2021)

José Herring said:


> 1) It's really cool, and 2) we spend way too much time worrying about reality in our mockups. It's the mood and the expression that's more important.


Don't forget this style is also *a lot* about mixing. You can follow very different rules than with classic orchestral composing. Completely different orchestration and everything.
I'm just listening to some fricking over 6 hours long version of The Dark Knights Rises soundtrack and the space and fullness Meyerson can create with just a few sounds is nothing you can do with a real orchestra. It's all about pushing faders, making some weird eqs, parallel compressions, distortions, insane reverb spaces, it's out of this world.

Also, this style is not about Paganini virtuosity. Hence the samples being sufficient enough.

You say _"we spend way too much time worrying about reality in our mockups. It's the mood and the expression that's more important."_ But in the orchestral context, I'd say, reality = expression. That's why we care about realistic mock-ups, because we want to create a lively sounding orchestra, which is inherently expressive.
But in the end, a good idea and samples is better than a boring composition with a real orchestra.  But a good idea with a real orchestra is always the best. :D

But again, with these sketches, HZ is drifting into that cool territory, where it's not about how delicately you orchestrate your flutes and clarinets against the brass... It's about that kickass Hans Zimmer feel. 

I mean, W T F is this craziness???


We probably won't rave much over the composition, but how fricking cool does that sound? It's so fab.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 12, 2021)

Sounds “Dodgy” 😂 

Thanks for sharing this. I love it when the sketches and suites for HZ scores are released. It’s like listening to a thought process.

In other news, a good friend of mine bought me a present recently. Which is a HZ hoodie. Now I look like a total fucking fanboy 😂


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Feb 14, 2021)

Inventio said:


> I like how in the track 'In Love' you sustain long lines cantabili with your strings, without excessive vibrato. Respect to your writing and to your samples, Hans.


I second this! This piece awakened my heart this Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Consona (Feb 22, 2021)

Was this mixed by HZ or AM?


----------



## Valérie_D (Jul 12, 2021)

Wonderful, thank you for sharing Hans!


----------



## Consona (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm listening to it again. The mix is so good.


----------

